# Did Uber discontinue rental car promotions?



## T153JAY (Nov 15, 2019)

When renting a car thru uber partners (Getaround, Hertz, Fair, Avis), Uber had promotions like $165 back when the Uber driver completes 125 rides in a week, etc. Did they discontinue this in California SFO bay area? I don't see the promotion details anymore when selecting rental car options. I rented a car from Avis for the first time last week, and no promotions showed up on my app. I have rented with Fair, and Hertz in the past, and the promotion always showed up every week starting Monday.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

T153JAY said:


> When renting a car thru uber partners (Getaround, Hertz, Fair, Avis), Uber had promotions like $165 back when the Uber driver completes 125 rides in a week, etc. Did they discontinue this in California SFO bay area? I don't see the promotion details anymore when selecting rental car options. I rented a car from Avis for the first time last week, and no promotions showed up on my app. I have rented with Fair, and Hertz in the past, and the promotion always showed up every week starting Monday.


Just as soon rent a Taxi with no promotions . . .


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Just as soon rent a Taxi with no promotions . . .


$185 a week for a fair Rental?

$304 (4 taxi shifts X $76 {48 hours total)

Well that looks like it's cheaper for the fair rental program right?

Well... the cab company isn't taking much of a cut past the rental.

This is an extreme outlier of the worst uberX market in america combined which is interestingly in a still survivably OK taxi market (Relative to min wage employment and cost of living)

Taxi 48 hours per week
$800-1000+ (4 shifts, $200-250 a shift)
-$304 (Rental) {4 shift X $76 a shift)
-$96-100 (gas/tolls _hybrid sedan_)
$400-600 (profit) {$8.33- 12.50+, Minimum wage when it's bad much better when it's good}

VS

Fair 48 hours per week.
500 ($10.41 an hour for 48 hours)
-185 (rental)
-$100-120 (gas for an _XL_)
-$40-60 tolls (you need substantially more tolls/miles driven to make less money driving for uber than a taxi)
$175-200 (Profit for 48 hours, or $3.64 an hour)

Now you need to take a note, around here you'll get _more pings_ doing uber but drastically less in revenue by fare _per ride_. This literally translates to sitting around doing nothing waiting for much higher paying rides VS uber/lyft.

Also an XL is necessary to make it work for uber/lyft, i didn't even adjust for that on the rental... Really it's _worse_ than this math shows. I can't find the rental rate for an XL eligible vehicle, but I didn't really try that hard either.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

If you drive a Gryft/Guber rental you have turned yourself into an 🐜 slave. Why can't you see that? Buy a hybrid an be your own boss.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

I know this may be unrelated but I’ve noticed that the Getaround hourly cars around the Bay Area have been disappearing. I remember earlier last year Getaround sent out an email saying they were adding new cars, and they did. Finally had some in the east bay. I was renting them out of San Jose before since around 2018. And I haven’t rented a Getaround car since Last October. But currently now cars in both San Jose, the East bay and the entire Bay Area are nowhere to be found. I noticed they relocated most of them at southland mall when I drove by. But I can’t see on the app that I could rent them. Wonder what happened.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> I know this may be unrelated but I've noticed that the Getaround hourly cars around the Bay Area have been disappearing. I remember earlier last year Getaround sent out an email saying they were adding new cars, and they did. Finally had some in the east bay. I was renting them out of San Jose before since around 2018. And I haven't rented a Getaround car since Last October. But currently now cars in both San Jose, the East bay and the entire Bay Area are nowhere to be found. I noticed they relocated most of them at southland mall when I drove by. But I can't see on the app that I could rent them. Wonder what happened.


In the DC area we have had a sudden and unexplained shortage of weekly cars as well. I have been trying to figure out if it's market specific or what the hell the plan is with them, but as usual no one at Getaround has a clue what's going on. I'm still doing the weekly rentals with them, and I actually managed to snag a Comfort ride so I'm pretty happy for the next 2 1/2 weeks.. but after that it's anyone's guess. Obviously the hourly thing isn't a realistic strategy if you want to turn a profit and hold on to your sanity.

I have noticed that they add weekly cars at the same exact time twice a week, and they disappear within minutes of being added. Watch your app like a hawk and you'll see patterns of availability.

How much are they going for per week on your side of the world?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

T153JAY said:


> When renting a car thru uber partners (Getaround, Hertz, Fair, Avis), Uber had promotions like $165 back when the Uber driver completes 125 rides in a week, etc. Did they discontinue this in California SFO bay area? I don't see the promotion details anymore when selecting rental car options. I rented a car from Avis for the first time last week, and no promotions showed up on my app. I have rented with Fair, and Hertz in the past, and the promotion always showed up every week starting Monday.


It appears that quietly and without fanfare or announcement they have done so.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> I know this may be unrelated but I've noticed that the Getaround hourly cars around the Bay Area have been disappearing. I remember earlier last year Getaround sent out an email saying they were adding new cars, and they did. Finally had some in the east bay. I was renting them out of San Jose before since around 2018. And I haven't rented a Getaround car since Last October. But currently now cars in both San Jose, the East bay and the entire Bay Area are nowhere to be found. I noticed they relocated most of them at southland mall when I drove by. But I can't see on the app that I could rent them. Wonder what happened.


i think people quickly rent them for the week

they should make some cars unavailable for weekly rental


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Fair raised the rental rate (no longer cheaper than Hertz), doesn't include insurance, and eliminated the $ bonus structure that helped pay the rental cost.

You can get the quest for reduced Uber fees but not boost incentives. It's pretty much impossible to do enough rides in quest to make up for the increases and removal of the ride based bonus so budget using full cost of the rental (plus the third party insurance you now have to provide).


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Avis for Uber is now in Boston and a fee other cities.

It gives quests, but the quest dropped by about $40 this week for both the 75 and 95 quests. I think it had dropoed around the slow Christmas week also, but then rebounded for the next several weeks until now.

Hope it's not permanent.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberBud said:


> Fair raised the rental rate (no longer cheaper than Hertz), doesn't include insurance, and eliminated the $ bonus structure that helped pay the rental cost.
> 
> You can get the quest for reduced Uber fees but not boost incentives. It's pretty much impossible to do enough rides in quest to make up for the increases and removal of the ride based bonus so budget using full cost of the rental (plus the third party insurance you now have to provide).


if Fair doesn't include insurance, how do you do insurance ?


----------



## T153JAY (Nov 15, 2019)

All these cash back incentives are reported as income on 1099-MISC. So, it's not completely free. We owe taxes on them.

Anyhow, Uber got back to me saying that they discontinued the rental partner incentives in California.


----------

